# The Burl Hunter e-Mag



## OregonBurls

I love to support our artist. If you would like to submit your projects to Artist spotlight that would be great. There is a will be a section where we spot light artist and their creations. Great opportunity to get your projects out there.


----------



## b2rtch

This post certainly does not belong in "Reviews".
It should be moved and deleted.


----------



## OregonBurls

Help me out where does it go? there was a section for books. so I though it was appropriate.


----------



## vetwoodworker

I just read the e-mag. Very informative and loaded with great ideas for Burl use. Great job Greg! I highly recommend jumping on this subscription!


----------



## marcuscraft

Im picturing "The Burl Hunter" being the next big show on The History Channel now!


----------



## OregonBurls

Amen to that! We will see. I do enjoy TV but only if it has to do with burls! haha!


----------



## DrSawdust

What a great E-Mag. I really am envious of those who have the time and talent to make these amazing pieces.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got my free copy of your magazine.
I used my wife's facebook account to view it.
I liked the magazine very much. Ever since turning my first piece of burl I have been fascinated with them. I have been looking for a good source for learning more about burls, and this magazine seems to fit the bill.
That being said, I wouldn't absolutely be willing to pay for a subscription to your magazine under two conditions that may or may not be present under a paid subscription. 
1. There would have to be a way to view it without a social media account. Lumberjocks is about as close to social media as I get and about as close as I care to get. I do not like using my wife's account to view things and I refuse to sign up for something I have no desire for to view it.
2. There would have to be a way to download a copy for offline viewing. When at home my internet sometimes goes down. Those are the times I enjoy my digital magazine copies the most. I simply will not pay for a material I cannot download for offline access.

That being said, I did save your website info for future reference. My money is tight at the moment, but I have been looking for a source to buy burls. I may be in touch in the future.
Thank you for the free peak at the magazine.


----------



## OregonBurls

Thanks for the review William, on the 2 concerns you brought up you should be able to do both. It is sent to the email that was provided. That gives you access. There should be a link directly to the E-zine on Joomag and you should be able to download a PDF of The Burl Hunter.

Is anyone else having this problem. I would like to know if it is wide spread or isolated.

If it is wide spread I need to work out the bugs. If not William and I should be able to figure out what is going on. It should not be linked to face book in any way except if people wanted to share their thoughts about.

All that being said Thank you so much William for the concerns and the positive feed back.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The email I recieved says to click on the photo of the magazine cover to view the magazine.
When I clicked on it, it took me to a Joomag page that siad to log into my social media site to access the magazine, with a direct link to Facebook or Twitter.
I just went and checked it again. Since I done that, I can now access the magazine without logging into facebook again. 
So, I don't know if this was a one time thing or if I will have to log in to social media for each issue. That is something I'd like to hear from others on as well. 
There is no option I found on the pages once the magazine is accessed though to save it to my computer for later viewing. Is this an option that will be available for paid subscriptions?
Also, how much will a paid subscription be?


----------



## OregonBurls

William brought up some good questions. You can log in with your face book account or create your own account with Joomag. Your choice. 
also I went into administrator and yes you can download a copy. It was not clicked in the admen but is now enabled. Thanks again William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've only had the opportunity to work with burls on small items so far. I was wondering if you'd be interested in such for a possible future reader's section?








Box elder burl








Buckeye burl








Cherry burl with coffee ground inlay








Oak burl

Also, I often have questions about burls.
I recently acquired my first burl from the wild. I was wondering about sending a photo of the size and shape and asking about advice on best drying methods. Leave whole in a dry place? Slice and sticker?


----------



## OregonBurls

Please dont forget to write a review and 5 stars please! 
At this time we are no longer giving the E-Zine away. 24 hours is up! thanks so much!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Are you talking about a review here on Lumberjocks?
If so, please be patient with me. Let me think about it a bit before I get a chance to get back to my computer. I have never written a review before.


----------



## Ken90712

Sounds like a great magazine. Look fwd to reading it.


----------



## a1Jim

Very well done magazine Greg great writing and photography too. A+++


----------



## Binn

Can anyone tell me what kind of wood this is; photo


----------



## OregonBurls

Looks like big leaf maple burl


----------



## bowedcurly

burls are great, I lovem


----------



## Binn

Greg, What's it worth? What can you use this piece for?

Thanks.


----------

